# I can't believe it worked!



## AltamontBee (Mar 26, 2008)

I started my first batch of mead last August-a medium-sweet orange blossom honey mead. I'm a total novice, although my dad has made wine in the past and helped out.
I sampled some about a month ago, and it seemed kind of "rough" and very alcoholic. I tried some last weekend, and it is like a different mead-smooth, slightly sweet, and you can taste the honey in it. Very nice!

I'm just amazed at the difference a month made. I'm hooked, and am planning on trying my hand at making some more soon!

The recipe came from "The Compleate Meadmaker" by Ken Schramm if anyone is interested.

Jennifer


----------



## hipbee (Sep 11, 2009)

congrats. beware mead is very addictive. next try adding some orange zest and juice and a few cloves.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Congratulations Jennifer! Be sure to try to set some aside for extended aging (like up to another year), but it's hard. You're now at risk for a LOT more party invitations than you're used to .


----------



## plaztikjezuz (Apr 22, 2010)

cooler fermentation temperatures usually help keep the fusel alcohols restrained, but that temperature depends on the yeast, it is also hard to hide 12%+ abv.

sounds like yo have a good instructional book.
just follow ken's practices and you will be ok.


----------

